# HELP Locating Parts - Proline Force II Compound



## negiti (Apr 3, 2006)

I am a greenie and wanted to satisfy my curiosity regarding archery.

Bought a Proline Force II Compound Bow off of eBay for fifty bucks. Shot very well about a dozen times, and then the string broke.

Took the bow around to some locals, and was told varying tales of woe about the upper cam, the lower cam, the bow itself, yadayadayada. I myself cannot spy anything at all wrong with any portion of the bow other than the string itself. My background includes all manner of [successful - lol] mechanical adventures, so any significant damage should be obvious to me [I would think anyway].

Does anyone know where I could get some help replacing the existing string and assessing how to put in on, and whether or not I need more than that?

Appreciateya,

-Joe


----------

